# Speckled eggs



## Lady_Alia (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm not sure who's laying it, according to my research none of them, but we have a girl who lays them consistently. Isn't it pretty!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Very pretty ...


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice that. what lays the blue one ?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

EE generally.


----------



## kimberley (Sep 8, 2012)

My ee has quit laying i think. Snake was getting her egg.. Love my colored eggs and they are so pretty. still have hen tho.


----------



## WeeLittleChicken (Aug 31, 2012)

I've seen Rhode Islands occasionally throw those. I think they are prettier than the blue ones!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mine like the speckled one is from my RIR's. Got a pretty really speckled one yesterday that I'm going to blow the yolk out of and save. I have a little basket of first eggs, funny shaped eggs, little eggs, biggest ever eggs (6 1/8" round, 3" long, 3.4 oz.), and just plain pretty eggs. I weigh them, measure them, and write on them the date & who's it was if I know. Still waiting for my first EE egg. So far Josie is holding out on me.


----------



## Willy (Sep 14, 2012)

We've got a black hen with some red splashed on her breast that lays very large speckled eggs like that. I've got about a half dozen in the incubator that should be hatching about Sunday. It took us a while to figure out which hen was laying them.


----------



## dfwquiltr37 (Aug 13, 2012)

I used to get those from one of my RIR hens, I have sense lost her. She laid really pretty brown and speckled eggs. I wished I had thought about it back then to also save the eggs, I would have blown them out as well, and hung them on my christmas tree. I am going to start collecting eggs that have good colors and blow them out and decorate then our Christmas tree.


----------



## AmyR (Jul 25, 2012)

My Welsummer lays those super speckled eggs, my RIR sometimes has some speckles on hers - but never as much as the Welsummer.


----------



## seiuchin (Jul 31, 2012)

my silver laced wyandotte. has been laying brown eggs for a few months now, but just recently her eggs have been speckled.I wasn't sure if it was normal or not. Reading all these posts, I guess it is!


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

My welsummer gives me a large speckled egg like that nearly every day.


----------



## farmhand (Feb 5, 2013)

Found this thead googling "Welsummer eggs". My Bucket list includes a couple of calm Welsummer hens that lay pretty speckled eggs. Who has them?


----------

